# World of Games - CoD MW2, AVP, Battlefield BC2, PES 2010, Fifa 10 + Turniere (NEU!!!)



## killahfreak (7. Februar 2010)

World of Games 

Viele von euch kennen uns ja schon, aber wer uns noch nicht kennt hier ein kleiner Einblick: 

Also wir sind ein freundliches Team, das regelmäßig Turniere für die Spiel Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Aliens vs. Predator, Battlefield Bad Company 2 und vielleicht Fifa 10 veranstaltet. 
Wir haben uns dies überlegt, weil wir eine große Zocker-Gemeinde werden wollen, die KOMPLETT ohne Cheats spielen wird! 
Es gibt bei uns auch immer mal wieder was zu Gewinnen. 
Also Reinschauen lohnt sich! 

Für Support-Fragen stehen wir natürlich gerne zur verfügung. 
Fragen könnt ihr per pn oder E-Mail stellen. 

Wer ein Mitglied unserer Community werden möchte der kann sich bei uns im Forum anmelden 
*www.worldofcod.de.be* 





Wir freuen uns über neue Mitglieder 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Euer WorldofCoD-Team 

__________________________________________________ ___ 




______________________________________________ 


Aliens vs. Predator Multiplayer 


Zur Zeit nicht verfügbar 



__________________________________________________ 


Gewinnspiel 

Hallo Leute, 

es gibt wieder ein Gewinnspiel! 

Die nächsten 20 User haben die Möglichkeit einen 30 Tages-acc von Rapidshare zu gewinnen! 

Alles was ihr machen müsst ist das ihr euch anmelden müsst und nicht der 101. User sein dürft 

Viel Spaß! 



_______________________________________________ 


Das nächste Event findet am 28.02.2010 statt!!!! 


Die 2. große World of CoD Party 

28.2.2010 






Spielspaß garantiert, denn wir spielen ohne Cheater 

Infos zum 2. Turnier 




So hier bekommt ihr mal Infos zum nächsten Turnier: 

Wenn wir uns ein Server mieten dann wird folgendes passieren… 

Der Teknogods loader erlaubt es uns 127 Spieler auf einem Server zu bringen und deswegen gehen alle 48 Spieler auf einem Server. 

Wir werden wahrscheinlich 6 Teams a 8 Spieler machen sonst wird’s zu voll aufm Feld… es treten dann jeweils 2 Team gegeneinander an die restlichen 4 Teams die auch auf dem Server sind schauen zu, dass gibt euch einen großen Einblick in das Geschehen der Gegner. 

Die Teams werden dieses Mal richtig festgelegt sodass es nicht zu Problemen kommen kann. 

Das connecten wird zu 100% klappen, da es über connect ip gehen wird! 

Sobald die Ersten Teams fertig sind, spielen die nächsten 2 Teams gegeneinander also es wird immer gewechselt und das ohne Probleme. 

Es wird dann auch einen Preis geben für das Gewinnerteam 

Also wenn ihr wollt das wir uns ein Server mieten sollen dann wirbt für uns damit wir eine größere Gemeinde werden 

Das wars fürs Erste 


Euer WorldofCoD - Team 






Die 2. große World of CoD Party 

28.2.2010 






Spielspaß garantiert, denn wir spielen ohne Cheater 

Ankündigung 

*Es sind noch 34 Plätze frei!!! 


Es ist demnächst 
Soweit wir veranstalten das 2. große Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Turnier! 

Wer Lust und Laune hat kann sich gerne anmelden 


Wie ihr mitmachen könnt? 

Wer noch nicht unserer 
Steamcommunity beigetreten ist der möge dies doch bitte tun: 
Ihr könnt mir per pn eine Einladungsanfrage geben. 

Danach meldet ihr 
euch in unserem Forum an: 
www.worldofcod.de.be 
(auf der Startseite 
zum Forum anklicken) 



Wie erfolgt die Anmeldung? 

Anmeldung zum großen Turnier 


Wie viele Spieler können teilnehmen und wie wird gespielt? 

Es können bis zu 48 
Spieler dran teilnehmen. 
Das Turnier wird im 
6x8 Spieler Modus durchgeführt. 
Es wird 1 Server geben auf denen alle joinen. 
2 Teams treten gegeneinander an und die anderen 4 Teams 
Sehe zu und bekommen so einen großen Einblick auf das Spielgeschehen 


Wann wird dieses Turnier stattfinden? 
Das Turnier ist am 
28.2.2010. 
Treffen ist um 13:15 Uhr 
im Forum bei der Shoutbox. 

Gespielt wird ab 14 Uhr! 

Anmeldeschluss ist der 26.2.2010 um 23:59 Uhr!!! 


Wichtig die Regeln 

Wir spielen ohne Cheats, wer cheatet wird sofort gekickt! 

Das Gleiche gilt, wenn man das Team wechselt. 


Es gibt noch 4 Plätze!!! (Vorerst)
*​


----------



## killahfreak (3. März 2010)

*das turnier wurde verschoben  weil momentan mw2 nicht geht :d !!!!*


----------

